# Crosby, TX 3/12



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

comin to Crosby...who's ridin?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Might be there with a couple friends... Depends on work and stuff...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone been recently? How are the conditions out there?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Man I wish I could go but with a big a$$ crack in my rear exaust tube I do not think it would be a good idea. If I were to guess it probably is pretty dry except for the figure 8 and skinny dipping holes. It is going to be a nice weekend to ride that's for sure


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

MeanGreen198 said:


> Anyone been recently? How are the conditions out there?


I haven't been in over a month, but I think Outlaw's is opening back up this weekend...


----------



## })(TX_Brute)({ (Dec 11, 2010)

me and a few friends might be out there around 4 or so


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

We will be out there between 12 & 1...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

